# This is the thread for discussing how fucking brilliant "Black Swan" is.



## Loomer (Feb 1, 2011)

Seriously you guys.. Seriously.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 1, 2011)

Well... if you're so serious, why didn't you have any thoughts on why others should think it was awesome?

I suspect, based on how little you had to say in support of its fucking brilliance, you're actually arguing that it should be passed by....

*laugh*


----------



## Loomer (Feb 1, 2011)

I see, yeah. 

Funny how I can only be ironically funny when it's by accident 

In all seriousness though:

This film was pure genius IMO. Natalie Portman's performance was amazing and if she does not win an Oscar for it I will seriously poo on the floor in the Academy Lobby.
The story made really great use of the unreliable narrator, and the subtle use of effects was brilliantly executed. Some parts of it were genuinely terrifying, and though the Body-horror parts imo beat Cronenberg at his own game, the FUCKING PART WITH THE MIRROR REFLECTIONS OH FUCK OH SHIT FUUUUUCKKKKKKKK


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 1, 2011)

I still haven't seen it, but I've heard good things.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 1, 2011)

Great movie- it was just so well-made with great little details (


Spoiler



like toward the beginning of the movie, one scene shows Nina's mother's studio and one of her paintings moves just a tiny bit- enough to think that it was the viewer's eyes playing tricks on them, then later on- holy shit!


).


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 1, 2011)

I kind of thought this movie seemed overly dramatic but if Loomer says it's genius I might check it out. The trailer is just a little average.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Of course it's overly dramatic  It's an insanely tense drama movie...

The cinematography though... holy shit it was beautifully shot. There's only one scene I thought was rather unnecessary, and I'll warrant that anyone else who sees it will guess which one I'm talking about. It didn't "ruin" it, but it certainly disrupted the flow IMO.

Absolutely amazing though.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 2, 2011)

wait..it is a teen drama with Natalie Portman.....fail IMO


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2011)

WTF? Where did "teen drama" come from?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 2, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> WTF? Where did "teen drama" come from?



 i read "teen" when Ross wrote "tense"!!!! 

having said that i have a problem with Mrs portman...i just can not watch a film and take her seriously...i'll wait until it is on iTunez


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2011)

By "Ross" do you mean "Mischa"?  

It really is a great movie.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 2, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> By "Ross" do you mean "Mischa"?
> 
> It really is a great movie.



yeah.. i guess i am not totally with it this morning!!! !!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 3, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> By "Ross" do you mean "Mischa"?
> 
> It really is a great movie.



Now that's a pretty awkward mishap.


----------



## PeteyG (Feb 3, 2011)

I saw this last night, and honestly, thought it was average at best (let's remember before crucifying me that average doesn't mean bad, just not amazing). Performances were great, it was shot well, effects were fine, but as a whole the film just left me with this feeling of "Oh well, nevermind" as soon as the credits rolled, and any film which does that in my mind is no more than average.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2011)

I was *just* having this conversation with a co worker. 

Personally, I thought it was great. I was pretty much blown away by the whole thing. From the transformation Portman's character goes through over the course of the film, to the relationships (her + mom, her + mia's character, her + instructor, etc), to the cinematography and subtle use of effects.

Mostly, I just appreciated that we got to view the whole thing through the eyes of a questionable narrator. To that end, I think it was perfectly executed.

That's just me, though. The co worker I was speaking with thought it was a bit over the top.

I think this is on par with Requiem, but thankfully not as emotionally taxing to experience.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure I'll ever watch Requiem again.

Like my friend said about the feeling that film gave him: "Nothing can ever be good ever again"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2011)

Requiem is probably the shittiest movie I've ever seen. Ever. Not because of any prfound psychological effects it might have had, either. It was just terrible. It was 100 minutes of pure try-hard rubbish. OMG DRUGS AND VIOLENCE AND GRAPHIC SCENES HOLY SHITS. Ugh. Never again.

I actually didn't know the same guy directed Black Swan until seeing as much right here on SSO. I just might avoid seeing it now.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 3, 2011)

Why didn't you just post about it in the other Black Swan thread?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2011)

Requiem was brought up in both threads. I didn't see much reason to choose one over the other, and this was the one I had open.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 4, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Requiem is probably the shittiest movie I've ever seen. Ever. Not because of any prfound psychological effects it might have had, either. It was just terrible. It was 100 minutes of pure try-hard rubbish. OMG DRUGS AND VIOLENCE AND GRAPHIC SCENES HOLY SHITS. Ugh. Never again.
> 
> I actually didn't know the same guy directed Black Swan until seeing as much right here on SSO. I just might avoid seeing it now.



The same guy did Pi and The Fountain though. You can't write him off just because you didn't like _one_ of his movies.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 4, 2011)

Also did The Wrestler. Solid, depressing flick. 

*edit* And apparently he's directing a new Wolverine movie with a script based on the Frank Miller books.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Swan rocked my world. I was gasping out loud in places, and I was in a packed cinema. I really got into it


----------



## sakeido (Mar 15, 2011)

I watched it last night. I DON'T UNDERSTAND... what's real and what wasn't? is the distinction even important? Great performance from Portman though. I thought Mila Kunis would be in it more, but oh well..

edit: also must add, the scene with Nina doing her.. "homework" was quite possibly the hottest scene I have ever seen in a hollywood film.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 23, 2011)

So, was I the only one who thought she was going to scissor her toes?


----------

